
Julian Assange: Sweden drops rape investigation - reirob
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-39973864
======
reirob
The british police still want to arrest him [1]:

"Westminster Magistrates' Court issued a warrant for the arrest of Julian
Assange following him failing to surrender to the court on the 29 June 2012.
The Metropolitan Police Service is obliged to execute that warrant should he
leave the Embassy."

[1] [http://news.met.police.uk/news/statement-on-julian-
assange-2...](http://news.met.police.uk/news/statement-on-julian-
assange-242877)

------
mcknz
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14373951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14373951)

